# Formula to determine if date is in current fiscal year (fiscal year beginning in Aug)



## seaottr (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi all,

I found formulas to calculate the fiscal year, but I'm trying to figure out a dynamic formula that will calculate if a date is within the current fiscal year (fiscal year for me starts in August).

For example, I would like the result to show the following for these dates (Today=12-22-2022):

03-15-2022 = No
07-31-2022 = No
08-01-2022 = Yes
01-02-2023 = Yes
06-17-2023 = Yes
08-04-2023 = No

I don't want to have to manually change the formula at the start of the next fiscal year (so I don't want the formula to be something like if date is between Aug 1, 2022 and July 31, 2023...and I don't want to use a lookup formula, as that still requires manual updates).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

How about
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=IF(MEDIAN(A2,DATE(YEAR(TODAY()),8,1),DATE(YEAR(TODAY())+1,7,31))=A2,"Yes","No")
```


----------



## seaottr (Dec 22, 2022)

Fluff said:


> How about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for the quick solution Fluff!!! This works perfectly! I've never used the Median formula before...I don't quite understand the formula, but it works great! LOL!

Thanks again!


----------



## Fluff (Dec 22, 2022)

You're welcome & thanks for the feedback.


----------

